# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Razer Anzu Smart Glasses, Razer Inc., Carlsbad, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Razer Inc.

Home page - razer.com/mobile-wearables/razer-anzu-smart-glasses

----------


## Airicist

Razer Anzu Smart Glasses | Replacement Lens Tutorial

Mar 15, 2021

----------

